# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Cannot initialize the data source object of OLE DB provider "OraOLEDB.Oracle"

## suedixon

The linked servers on SQL Server stopped working Suddenly. Error message is below

Cannot initialize the data source object of OLE DB provider "OraOLEDB.Oracle" for linked server "<name>".

It used to happen once a week, we added a "timeout" to the Oracle provider, since then, it is happening once every month or two. 

One of the known solution is a full SQL Server restart. But restarting the SQL server is not a viable solution all the time because of the server usage times.

Any one has any idea why the Oracle driver may do this?
And if there is any other known fix?

----------


## rmiao

But that's the only way to fix broken link.

----------


## skhanal

Use Microsoft driver for Oracle, it is more stable than Oracle's driver.

----------


## suedixon

Is Microsoft driver for Oracle compatible with Oracle 10G

----------


## skhanal

Yes it works with 10g

----------


## suedixon

Thanks, we will try this option and see how it goes

----------

